# The most expensive SF Champ from 1963



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Fender champ vintage 1963 blackface | Amps & Pedals | Red Deer | Kijiji


Serious inquires only mint 1963 fender champ kept out of reach for years in a closet. Thank goodness dad never let us play it... I have a good deal of knowledge about the rarity and condition and the value. Not looking for any trades he will increase in value every year as Eric Clapton might...




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Griff said:


> Fender champ vintage 1963 blackface | Amps & Pedals | Red Deer | Kijiji
> 
> 
> Serious inquires only mint 1963 fender champ kept out of reach for years in a closet. Thank goodness dad never let us play it... I have a good deal of knowledge about the rarity and condition and the value. Not looking for any trades he will increase in value every year as Eric Clapton might...
> ...


Would you believe that Eric Clapton AND Hendrix played through my Champ? While we're at it, I might as well throw in Abraham Lincoln and Genghis Khan Too


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I didn't know where to begin, but I did point out his Champ is from the 70's.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> Would you believe that Eric Clapton AND Hendrix played through my Champ? While we're at it, I might as well throw in Abraham Lincoln and Genghis Khan Too


Abe actually did a great review of this exact amp on the Harmony Central internet forum.


----------



## mnfrancis (May 24, 2010)

Griff said:


> I didn't know where to begin, but I did point out his Champ is from the 70's.


You must be mistaken - He clearly states that this amp has been in his family since 1967


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

The most expensive blackface Fender amp I have ever seen in my life. And it’s also a champ:

1965 Fender Vibro Champ Amp-Pre CBS Vintage Blackpanel COLLECTOR on Kijiji 1965 Fender Vibro Champ Amp-Pre CBS Vintage Blackpanel COLLECTOR | Guitars | Vancouver | Kijiji


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Everybody thinks they are a dealer...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Gotta be a typo. He meant to say "73" not 63. The word "blackface" in the title is not as easily explained.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Gotta be a typo. He meant to say "73" not 63. The word "blackface" in the title is not as easily explained.


Well he's got it in the title and the body of the ad... I think this seller genuinely just does not know what's going on.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Gotta be a typo. He meant to say "73" not 63. The word "blackface" in the title is not as easily explained.





Lincoln said:


> Gotta be a typo. He meant to say "73" not 63. The word "blackface" in the title is not as easily explained.


I assume he must be referring to the (non original) black grille cloth.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Major update:


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

But what about clapton?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Griff said:


> Major update:
> 
> View attachment 458341
> 
> View attachment 458340


I feel stupider having read that.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

2manyGuitars said:


> I feel stupider having read that.


I love that nothing he has learned has changed his asking price though - up OR down.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I didn't notice this addition earlier:










So not only does he think it's worth $4900 FIRM... he thinks it will sell for 3 times as much!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

That dude is higher than giraffe pussy. 😲


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

I think that he’s been chewing on a little too much of @Hammertone’s “dryer lint” that he usually offers as an “extra bonus”. Must be some really special “lint” cut with some “fairy stupid dust”.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

It's got to be a joke.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I think I need a drink after trying to read that. That was painful!!! WOW!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Verne said:


> I think I need a drink after trying to read that. That was painful!!! WOW!!


I couldn't do it.

That has to be a gag. I work with people who can barely speak English and I clarify and correct their materials before we present them to customers but I've never seen anything even close to that bad, not to mention....almost $5k for a Champ? Sure, to go with my $15K SG.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

That SG must be an Epi then. Surely that's too little otherwise.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm sure it's legit haha.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Griff said:


> I'm sure it's legit haha.


Of course it is, you can't just run around making unproven claims that it is a prototype from the CBS change over or shit like Eric Clapton played it without it being true

Get yourself together man!


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> Of course it is, you can't just run around making unproven claims that it is a prototype from the CBS change over or shit like Eric Clapton played it without it being true
> 
> Get yourself together man!


Haha I more meant this guys really thinks all this stuff.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

The guts are flackface for sure look at the serrieal nuber and in=side the diagram shows tha t he tubes all are their. When my gran=father was working at Ford he got the amp directly from the assembly line and asked Lee to sign the inpsection tag persoannallty it's more then original. don'T miss out on owning this classic piece of Fender history perfectly conserved in the closet since 19673, by the way 81 people have looked at the ad so hurry up, I may increase the price cause it's so hot.

ps: Did I mention Eric Clapton also owned it for some time.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm mostly curious to know who Daniel is


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

I think he was his cousin, or possibly related to Freddy Tavares, who had nothing to do with the amplifier


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Looks like he might be coming around:

*Description*
To all the people that don't have one of these for your collection other ya go I've been told this and told that .....wow loeooke have a lott of spare time on there hands.......have a fender employee in the family this is the amo from 1967 to 1973 all the parts are fender and was made the time of the companies transition to new owners CBS it's a silver face in black not many around in this shape ...
Serious inquires only mint 1969 1973 fender i want it to go to a good home and be played and taken care of... Repriced to sell now $2499.00 Call any time 403-430-0350 Ask for the fender and the wife will find me...


----------

